# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/6/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today we tried some areas that I haven't fished in several months. The conditions were right with a 5-10mph ENE wind, green water, lots of mid sized mullet, and rafts of finger mullet. We decided to work the entire pocket, which would make for about a 1.5 hour wade. As soon as we got out the clients were catching 16-18" trout along the bank throwing a variety of Gambler baits.

I walked down the drop off in crotch to waist deep water yielding no bites. As we approached 3 small shell pads I knew of down the bank, we tightened up, walking closer together. At first it was a few strikes, then a couple barely keeper reds, but then one of my cast throwing a olive green/silver Mirrodine XL sailed with the wind and to the backside of the reef. Almost instantly it got crushed. At first glance it shook like a trout, even pulled and glided like one. But then she breeched and my jaw hit to ground. I knew right away it was my PB flounder. Catching several each year I never gave it much thought. Being that the ones I usually catch are in the 15-18" range. This girl here tipped the Boga at 6.25# and on the rod was 25" long. After a quick picture, we released her back into the water.

After my client handed me my phone back, he turned and made a pitch on the other side of the reef, and was hooked up. We laughed in amazement, another solid flounder. This want went 4#, and once again after a quick photo she was released for another day. The clients continued down the shoreline as I made the 500 yard walk to the boat.

Once I caught up with them upon idling up, they had caught a few reds out of a school of 20-30 fish, and a few nice trout. Of which one they said measured around 24" on the rod. Never leaving fish to go find fish, we continued on hooking into a few more solid trout and lower slot reds. It's always a blast when a plan comes together, and knowing when to dig in and stay is also key.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> Today we tried some areas that I haven't fished in several months. The conditions were right with a 5-10mph ENE wind, green water, lots of mid sized mullet, and rafts of finger mullet. We decided to work the entire pocket, which would make for about a 1.5 hour wade. As soon as we got out the clients were catching 16-18" trout along the bank throwing a variety of Gambler baits.
> 
> I walked down the drop off in crotch to waist deep water yielding no bites. As we approached 3 small shell pads I knew of down the bank, we tightened up, walking closer together. At first it was a few strikes, then a couple barely keeper reds, but then one of my cast throwing a olive green/silver Mirrodine XL sailed with the wind and to the backside of the reef. Almost instantly it got crushed. At first glance it shook like a trout, even pulled and glided like one. But then she breeched and my jaw hit to ground. I knew right away it was my PB flounder. Catching several each year I never gave it much thought. Being that the ones I usually catch are in the 15-18" range. This girl here tipped the Boga at 6.25# and on the rod was 25" long. After a quick picture, we released her back into the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishcamp (Jun 12, 2019)

Killing me! Have not been down in a month. Hopefully next weekend after this last dove hunt. Thanks for the report keeps me excited.


----------

